# Fly tying kit for sale



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I am selling my fly tying kit. Great starter kit and just in time for christmas. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37652026&cat=233&lpid=6&search=&ad_cid=8


----------

